# Surf Sharks in Myrtle Beach



## Michael Shindle (Apr 11, 2004)

My brothers and I will be in Myrtle Beach the last weekend of July to visit family...We fish the Texas and Florida coasts...We enjoy Shark fishing (T&R) and need to find out if we can surf fish in the area or if we must fish offshore...I heard that shark fishing is illegal in MB...Please help w/any INFO...THANKS!....You guys and gals can see what we've been catching at www.2coolfishing.com

Michael


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Shark Fishing is illegal in Myrtle Beach, North Myrtle Beach, etc. It's a county ordinance, so I guess you'll have to get a boat. There is a ramp at 53rd Ave N in North Myrtle, I don't know about south


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

To be able to shark fish around Myrtle beach you need to be 1/2 mile off of the beach to LEGALLY land sharks.


----------



## Michael Shindle (Apr 11, 2004)

*Access*

Thanks for your replys...All fishing would be tag and release only...Any more info on locations South of the county would be cool as well as any local Capts who like to shark fish....Our crew released 12 Makos last year including a 650+ 10.5 female I caught in Jan...I also released a 11' Tiger last June...My bro Jeff has the current state record Mako at 707.5...We won't need any babysitting but would like to meet some new friends while we are there. Thanks again!

Michael


----------



## jrjrhare (Apr 12, 2004)

You cannot get out in the Ocean from the 53rd Street ramp. The inlet is too shallow.

To go Shark fishing I would call the Hurricane Fleet in Calabash or Little River and ask them about it. Myrtle & North Myrtle go balistic at the thought of sharks chasing the tourists away
jf


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

> You cannot get out in the Ocean from the 53rd Street ramp.


Well that depends on what kind of boat you have and what tide it is. You can make it if you have a shallow draft boat and it's high tide, other than that, you're right, its a no go


----------



## Michael Shindle (Apr 11, 2004)

All this info will help me out as I am busy on the ranch until I leave...Please keep it coming...thanks 

Michael


----------



## whiotewolf138 (Oct 16, 2003)

there is a boating launch at 2nd ave pier in myrtle beach.


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

*mike*

check your PM


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

also, check out captain dick's marina in murrell's inlet just a few minutes south they offer a 5-6 man shark trip for $119 each, 6 hours. www.captdicks.com i have fished on one of capt dick's gulf stream boat and had a great experience. good luck.


----------

